# anyone use this mic?



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Dayton Audio OmniMic V2? Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The OmniMic V2 is a measurement system. Is that what you’re asking about, or specifically the mic that comes with it?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Well i guess a few questions would be can it be used with REW or should i not need it as its a measurement devise. I bought it to setup my feedback destroyer. I plan on buying a minidsp as i cant control lower then 20hz. Just kinda checking if i should sell it and get something diffrent/better. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I have one and works fine as a USB mic for REW and also for use with its own software.

I believe that the MiniDSP comes with a UMIK-1 USB mic which can be also used with REW.

Both are USB mics that use your laptops sound card for use with REW

Hope that helps


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

As stated, the OmniMic is a measurement system - a turnkey one at that. It's very easy to use and setup - you can be measuring in minutes. If you use REW (which is more robust) it requires quite a learning curve for new users, but is great once you learn to use it. If you want quick and easy, the OmniMic is the way to go IMO. If you want more robust, use REW (and it's cheaper - software is free and all you need is a calibrated mic which Phillip states the MiniDSP comes with one.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

MiniDSP sell the UMIK-1 separately, it is not part of any product bundle that I am aware of.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> I believe that the MiniDSP comes with a UMIK-1 USB mic which can be also used with REW.



Sorry my mistake they are sold separately, thanks John.


----------

